# Mold in my cured and stored pot with Boveda packs



## Hackerman

This is the second time I found a jar of weed with mold in it.

I completely dry and cure my pot in a tent with controlled temp and humidity. I dry for at least 2 weeks at 70F / 60% so I know it's good and dry.

I place it in 1 qt Ball jars with a 60 gram Boveda pack. Never had a problem until recently. In the past year, I have found 2 or 3 jars with white fuzzy mold in them.

I'm not completely sure about the older jars, but these recent jars had a 69% Boveda pack in it. I am thinking 69% was simply too moist and allowed the mold to grow.

I have some other jars with 65% Bovedas in them and I don't see any problems.

I just ordered some 61%. For cannabis, I have read that anything over 50 - 55% is what you want. Anything under 50% and it gets crispy and "hay" tasting.

Also, since I have so much more pot than I can smoke and I don't sell, I simply toss the ounce of pot, jar and all, when I see mold.

However, just FYI, there are different kinds of mold and some is dangerous and some is not. I would never recommend the average person to smoke moldy weed. One of the side effects is death. LOL Not worth the risk. However, just for the sake of knowing, here is a nice article on mold....

https://skunkpharmresearch.com/salvaging-moldy-material-2/

So, who uses Boveda packs and what size/% do you use?

Thanks


----------



## pcduck

62%


----------



## ston-loc

Or they also have 58% now too. I found this an issue long term storage and stopped using them once the bus is where I want it. Only leave the bovida in for a few months of cure then remove them. But that's just me. Seems to work better.


----------



## RubyRed

ston-loc said:


> Or they also have 58% now too. I found this an issue long term storage and stopped using them once the bus is where I want it. Only leave the bovida in for a few months of cure then remove them. But that's just me. Seems to work better.




:aok:


----------



## pcduck

I've  always just left them in, but I burp them regularly.


----------



## ston-loc

I'm talking year or more. Jars that won't get touched. Noticed last season opened a jar that hadn't been opened in a long time, that had been locked at 58% when last sealed with a 62% bovida in it. Was super funky and too wet feeling. If the jars are sealed and stored right I think the 62% is too high. Changed over to the 58's now, and haven't had the problem. Also take them out after a good cure too though.


----------



## ston-loc

True burping regularly would also do that, but that's a lot of damn burping hahaha


----------



## Rosebud

True confession here. I lost a quart of Buckey purple, (sorry Mel). I don't think it was as dry as I thought when I jarred it with the bovida Missed it and didn't burp.. lost the whole jar.  Not over that yet.


----------



## Hackerman

I have about 20 sealed jars right now. I think I'm going to go through all of them and inspect them. I may remove the Bovedas from some and see how they compare in a couple months to the ones with Bovedas.

Thanks for the input, gang.

One thing for sure, the 69% is way too much for long term storage.


----------



## yarddog

I have noticed my jars store better without bovida vs with the 62%.    I thought it was just my taste of liking slightly dryer weed.   I too have. Prices wet weed with a bovida 62.  I have started just. Ironing the jars until I get them where they "feel right" then just jar, and stash em for months at a time.


----------



## Hackerman

I found more mold today. This time, it wasn't even on the pot. It was forming on the jar at the bottom.

I have used these jars for years and never washed them. I think that might be part of my problem. I always figured one day I would rinse them all with alcohol and make some hash. LOL

I ran them all through the dishwasher and a sani rinse. Hoping for better luck in the future with clean jars.

Who woulda thought. LOL


----------



## ston-loc

Still think 62 rh bovida are too high though


----------



## Hackerman

These were 65 and 69 where I had problems. Mostly 69 and, oddly enough, on one strain, mostly.


----------



## tcbud

Dishwasher is the way to go every year IMO. I had the mold problem in a couple jars that did not Year that pre pack wash. Wash them every time now.


----------



## Hackerman

Ditto on that.


----------



## mojoganjaman

Hackerman said:


> I found more mold today. This time, it wasn't even on the pot. It was forming on the jar at the bottom.
> 
> I have used these jars for years and never washed them. I think that might be part of my problem. I always figured one day I would rinse them all with alcohol and make some hash. LOL
> 
> I ran them all through the dishwasher and a sani rinse. Hoping for better luck in the future with clean jars.
> 
> Who woulda thought. LOL




give them jars to the pressure cooker for an hour...will kill any nasties...just my .02



mojo


----------



## Hackerman

Well, here we are a month later and you know what? I'll never use Boveda again.

Not the mold issue as I write that off to my stupidity using a 65 and 69 rather than a 61 and for not washing my jars.

However, this last batch I cured without Boveda packs smells soooooooo much more wonderful. And, even the stuff that I cured in Boveda packs and then took them out, is starting to smell better and better every day.

So, it seems the Bov packs really were stealing something.


----------



## pcduck

This is where "Stoney Bud" would chirp in "Did you preform a Double Blind taste test?" If not you should do one


----------



## St_Nick

I never cared for the boveda packs.  My bud loses its crispness when I use them.  If I am going to store weed for a lenght of time, say 6 months or more, I heat my jars up to about 200 in the oven and then quickly fill 'em with cured bud and seal 'em up.  The jars cool quickly and vacuum seal just like they would in a pressure cooker.  I kept a jar of weed like that for 2 years and it was fine when we opened it. Still smelled too!


----------



## sethrak

A very Loooooooooooooooooooong time ago there was something being bragged about called~ Black Mold~ it may have been an accident but was highly prized```


And~ 49 Ford had a oval hole on the inside of the frame~ both sides``` I once wrapped a a goodly amount of weed~ not buds~ in a mechanics rag and stuck it in one side~ pushing it almost out of site~ I was 16 at the time```  Long while later~ I was parked at one of those yellow Pasrtrami places and~ leaned out of the drivers seat with the door open~hanging on to the steering wheel with me right hand~ and looked under the car~ and there on the passenger side was something I had stuck in there~ sometime earlier~ I sat up closed the door and drove to the folks ranch not more than couple miles away```

It had been wet and dry~ and wet and dry~ how many times``` the center of the rag fell apart and was there in the unrecognizable kibble~ less than a 1/4 of what had been jammed in there```

It was a very nice smoke~ very nice indeed```


----------



## techrons78

69 way too high. No higher than 67.....66 or below for sales.62 or below for curing..tech


----------



## Hackerman

Well, my apologies go out to Boveda. They saved my butt this time. LOL

I don't know how it happened but in the blink of an eye the humidity dropped in my drying tent and my beautiful Lemon OG was in 22% RH for about 10 hours.

That was more than enough to crispy critter the entire crop.

I jarred it right away and the next day it wasn't a whole lot better. I added a 65 Boveda pack to each jar and let them sit for a day. Yesterday, when I opened them, I was surprised at how well the buds actually did improve.

Today, after another night with the Boveda packs, I am pretty happy. I actually get a little odor as well as plenty of sticky.

I pulled all the Bov packs and I'll see how they are doing in a couple days.

Whew. I don't think they would have come back without the Boveda packs.

I guess everything has it's place and time. LOL


----------

